# wracked with guilt and feeling sad



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

I am  very lucky to have a beautiful little girl conceived via IVF.  As it took us so long to conceive we started trying again within 6 months.  As nothing was happening we had more IVF with a short protocol from which they took 6 eggs, none of which fertilised, we weren't too upset by that I think because we felt it was wrong to be upset when we already have a child.  Having spoken to the Consultant we chnaged a number of things this time and they took 16 eggs, 5 og which fertilised using ICSI.  Of those 5 4 were grade 1 and one was a grade 2, the embryologist was really positive and after some discussion we agreed to a day 5 Blastocyst transfer.  When we arrived yesterday a different embryologist was very negative and said only 2 were compacting adn not at the blast stage and gave the impression that it wasn;t going to work.  I really strugggled to hold it together in during ER and after in the clinic and was really upset yesterday as the way the embryologist was talking it was like her was saying there was no point in putting them back, it felt like such a slap in the face.  I've stopped taking the progesterone as it was making me unwell and I have a daughter to look after.  I feel so bad for feeling upset but Im wondering if we need to come to terms with the fact that it will only be the 3 of us?

Any responses appreciated

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Josyl,

Did you have the ET in the end- if you did please don't stop the progesterone as you will need it to support those embies, however negative the embryologist was there is still a chance- 

hang in there, 

love 

Livity


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

josyl - the embryoligst cant tell you if its going to work or not they only have a rough idea from what i know some of the most rubbish embies have made lovely babies 
please please please take your progesterone honey as there is always a chance and the fact that you have had a previous child means you can carry a pregnancy so there is a good chance


----------

